# New Business-Insurance



## LadderCo2 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello All,
I have been plowing since 1999. I have ran plow trucks, salters, wheeled loaders, skid steer's, and ATVs. I will be retiring from the FD in a few years, and this is when I am looking to make my move. I will be buying a 1 Ton extended cab as I plan to tow a travel trailer occasionally. My thought is to put this vehicle to work in the winter.

I am looking to start up a snow removal LLC with myself as the sole employee. I plan to be a subcontractor. Apparently good one's are hard to find, and I feel I am good. I have a good handle on the LLC issues. I have a few insurance questions...

1. Do I need Commercial Insurance all year?
2. I will be based out of my home, so I should not need business insurance on my home
3. I will need General Liability...I guess 1mil or whatever is required for subs.
4. Do I carry the General Liability for a complete year? or just the season?

If there are any recommendations for an agent, please pass those along as well.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1: Are you talking about commercial auto insurance on the truck? No, you could switch back and forth if you want. Not sure how much you will save there.
2: Sole person with no employees... ask your lawyer for sure, but I would say no unless you are writing off a portion of your house... then possibly?
3: Yes and Correct - some might require W/C even if you are a sole owner performing. Each is different.
4: Most insurance companies will not write a policy just for snow removal from my experience.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

The GL can cover property under inland marine, since you, when you get your coverage, they'll ask if you want to cover your assets, then they'll ask what locations they are at.
if it's business owned equipment, I don't think it would be covered under H/O Insirance,
But talk to an agent to clarify.
Or @Ben/Insurance


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Here in Michigan as a sub and sole proprietor you would not be required to have WC, just GL. Technically, you would be required to keep your general liability active for two years. That is the statute of limitations in our state. Honestly, over many years I have never involved a sub in a slip and fall case. However, all of that will depend on the contract you sign as a sub. Not knowing or understanding what you’re signing can be a real problem for you. Also, you causing property damage, or hurting someone in the course of your site activity is a different story. Good luck in finding a company that will cover you...shouldn’t be too difficult to find one. And yes...good subs are valuable.


----------



## LadderCo2 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you all! 

I am currently doing the research to determine if my business plan holds water. I am going to have the truck, why not make money with it...if it makes financial sense. I am not looking to rake in tons of cash, but if I can cover expenses and business costs, and make a few dollars...I am ok with that. I have to reach out to a few contractors in the Chicago western I-355 corridor and see what they will require.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Try American Family in Oak Forest. I haven't plow commercial in a couple of years. I carried 1M it was dirt cheap, 650 a year I want to say.

They insure a lot of subs for the major players in Chicago, hell Sam plows himself. Good guy.

https://agent.amfam.com/samuel-rolph/il/oak-forest/15337-cicero-ave-ste-a/


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Also try Arctic Snow and Ice at 708-532-1100


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> Also try Arctic Snow and Ice at 708-532-1100


Who?...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Who?...


----------



## LadderCo2 (Dec 23, 2014)

I plan to reach out to the big guys...I also got a thread in the networking forum for the smaller contractors.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Also try Arctic Snow and Ice at 708-532-1100





BossPlow2010 said:


> Who?...


They're a new little start up company in Chicago trying to get their feet wet in the industry.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Luther said:


> They're a new little start up company in Chicago trying to get their feet wet in the industry.


Maybe they can go sub for that 23 year old running the 1.5 million dollar snow operation...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Luther said:


> They're a new little start up company in Chicago trying to get their feet wet in the industry.





BossPlow2010 said:


> Maybe they can go sub for that 23 year old running the 1.5 million dollar snow operation...


Got to start somewhere.....


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Got to start somewhere.....


Lmao


----------

